# Albanian: Nande vllazmit edhe dreqi



## yannalan

Hello, 
I would like to learn some albanian, and I bought a bilingual Albanian-French Book.
Title is in French "les neuf frères et le diable" (nine brothers and the devil)
Albanian title is :
Nande vllazmit edhe dreqi.
I tried an automatic traslation ad I found :
Nëndë vëllezër dhe djabli
Could someone explain a bit if there is a problem somewhere, please ?


----------



## AgonSK

Hi, 
First you should know that the albanian language has two main dialects, the northern dialect, called geg and southern one, called tosk (both have sub-dialects). Geg is spoken in northern albania, kosovo, montenegro and it's also the dialect of most albanians in macedonia, whereas tosk is spoken in southern albania and in some old albanian communities in greece. Although the geg dialect has more speakers, tosk is used as the official language by the institutions (not only by the state but newspapers, tv, etc. as well). (Dictionaties are based on tosk by the way)
As for the book you mentioned, it's clear from the title that it's geg, though it sounds to me like an older version of geg (when was the book published?) or perhaps it's from a geg area where they have a slightly different geg from mine (I'm from Kosovo)
By the way, why do you want learn the language starting from a book?


----------



## yannalan

I'm trying to find a method on a book, but there is none in French, so I 'm waiting for an italian one. I bought the book because it was rater cheap, bilingual and to get an idea of an albanese text. I intend to travel to Albanie in some yers when my wife will be retired too, and we are udsed to leartn language basis everywhere we go.
Faleminderit.


----------



## AgonSK

Aha, I see. 
Another good way of getting accostumed to a new language is to hear it spoken by natives in natural settings, ex. News, tv shows, interviews, music and so on, so I suggest you watch some videos on youtube where you can find anything.

Kalofsh mirë


----------



## Alandriel

yannalan said:


> Hello,
> I would like to learn some albanian, and I bought a bilingual Albanian-French Book.
> Title is in French "les neuf frères et le diable" (nine brothers and the devil)
> Albanian title is :
> Nande vllazmit edhe dreqi.
> I tried an automatic traslation ad I found :
> Nëndë vëllezër dhe djabli
> Could someone explain a bit if there is a problem somewhere, please ?


Good evening. 

The previous user mentioned that there's two dialects, hence your problem with different translations. I don't think anyone needs to learn any of two. The only one that you need to learn and practice is the formal one, spoken in TVs and written in Newspapers and most (if not all nowadays) of the books.

About your translation problem. The first one is with a Geg's dialect, that's why it read very differently. The second one however, that is completely wrong.
(I know a bit of French)
Neuf = Nëntë
Freres = Vëllezërit [PL]. [S] is Vëlla (Frere)
Et = Dhe
Le Diable = Djalli.

So the correct formal translation is "Nëntë vëllezërit dhe djalli."


----------



## yannalan

Faleminderit !


----------

